# mount: /dev/sg0 is not a block device

## bassvandijk

I'm trying to mount my camera but I get the following error:

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sg0 /mnt/camera/

mount: /dev/sg0 is not a block device
```

I think I compiled all the needed options into my kernel:

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG

What could be the problem?

----------

## wdreinhart

 *bassvandijk wrote:*   

> What could be the problem?

 

I'm going to go way out on a limb here and guess that sg0 isn't a block device.   :Very Happy: 

Sorry, I couldn't resist...  Anyway, /dev/sg* are generic scsi devices.  USB-storage stuff (like your camera), should show up as a scsi disk device, /dev/sd*.  Try mounting /dev/sda (or sda1) instead of sg0.

----------

## bassvandijk

 *wdreinhart wrote:*   

> ...Try mounting /dev/sda (or sda1) instead of sg0.

 

I dont't have /dev/sda*

When I hook my camera to my laptop than dmesg | tail looks like this:

```
...

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: MEDION__  Model: DigitalCamera511  Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

----------

## bassvandijk

 *wdreinhart wrote:*   

> ...USB-storage stuff (like your camera), should show up as a scsi disk device, /dev/sd*...

 

Maybe I have to compile in SCSI disk support. Compiling kernel right now...

----------

## bassvandijk

Great, now it works!!! Thanks wdreinhart

----------

